# Input needed for surround system



## MrJanx (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a Sony STRDE475 receiver and I want to add surround speakers in my basement. I already have the walls wired for 2 front, 2 rear and the sub would be next to the couch either left or right in one of the rear corners. The room is about 18W X 16D X 8.5H.

I always thought I would have to get Bose cube speakers until I read your forum. I still would like to keep the speakers on the smaller side and hang them with brackets. 

Any recommendations or input is appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What would be your definition of "smaller side"? Yours will probably differ from someone else's, so in order to avoid getting suggestions that aren't going to work it's best to give an indication of what size will.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also a budget would help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just to start off:
Chane A5rx-c for fronts
Chane A1rx-c surrounds

$1100 http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers

Pending actual size & budget of course!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

DefTech pc600 @ $800USD

http://www.definitivetech.com/products/procinema-600-system


----------



## MrJanx (Oct 25, 2015)

By smaller side I mean shoe box size or smaller. I would like to keep the budget around $500 but if going up to $600 or $700 would mean a huge improvement than lets see that too.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Wave Crest HVL-1 is both easy on the wallet and ears. It should fit your target size as well.


----------



## MrJanx (Oct 25, 2015)

For the sub location; can it be behind anything or should it be next to couch facing tv?

The reason I ask is there is a sectional couch that is curved so it creates come space in the corner behind it.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This brand FLUANCE seems to have quality drivers at a very reasonable price and are receiving very good reviews .....This little gem package has bipole for the rear channels ... nice if your a big movie watcher

You didn't mention a center channel so I don't know if your system isn't wired for it or not

Yes a Sub woofer behind the couch is fine....

Add this very respectable Klipsch subwoofer and you have a very nice surround sound system for less than 1000 

FLUANCE does have other more moderately priced systems if thats the way you need to roll...:whistling:



http://www.amazon.com/Fluance-XL7S-DW-Surround-Speakers-Bipolar/dp/B00OBSVQAA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_21?ie=UTF8&dpID=41f1YUo6hcL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0BVMGSNNCJWWVKGMYY5P

http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Sub-12HG-Synergy-300-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B003VIWK0G/ref=lp_172568_1_12?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1446162065&sr=1-12


----------



## MrJanx (Oct 25, 2015)

Any thoughts on the ONKYO HT-S7700 Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package on Amazon.com?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

MrJanx said:


> Any thoughts on the ONKYO HT-S7700 Network A/V Receiver/Speaker Package on Amazon.com?


Unfortunately ONKYO has suffered some serious quality control issues with their receivers in recent years and I do not recommend their products anymore. This is also why Best Buy stopped selling them...many a google reference to the particulars ... please do not consider them.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

RTS100x5 said:


> Unfortunately ONKYO has suffered some serious quality control issues with their receivers in recent years and I do not recommend their products anymore. This is also why Best Buy stopped selling them...many a google reference to the particulars ... please do not consider them.


Agreed. Their quality issues are much more fact than fiction. I've personally come across a few threads here dealing with Onkyo AVR problems. Caveat Emptor - Let the Buyer beware!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> This is also why Best Buy stopped selling them


Both Bestbuy USA and Canada still sell Onkyo. They have not stopped selling them?

Onkyo has fully admitted they have an issue with the HDMI boards and are even replacing them out of warranty. My Onkyo 805 is now almost 9 years old and has never had an issue. 
If you google "HDMI board failures" its not just limited to Onkyo (just last week here at HTS someone had a pioneer with HDMI board failure). There has even been some suggestion that poor grounding at the cable/ethernet into ones place can cause static discharge into a receiver through unprotected lines causing early failure. Heat due to poor air circulation or room ambient temp being too high as a cause also.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

There are no Onkyo receivers on display at any of the local BB retail stores - maybe I should have been more specific. In my AV installation and servicing business , I have replaced or taken in for warranty work an alarming number of these defective units - mostly HDMI board failures. Most of them adequately ventilated but none the less I am certainly not replacing or have been aware of any other brand with this proportion of failures... Even the local warranty repair shop was over run with these units.. I am only here to suggest to the OP my opinion as to the reliability of the brand in question by him. I am also aware that many Onkyo owners have not had issues. But as a Professional installer in the field my opinion is not merely speculation or driven by bios to sell other brands - I in fact used to sell Onkyo but gave up on them due to failure rates that were unacceptable to me and my customers...


----------

